# JD 4630/4640 opinions



## bverellen (Mar 15, 2011)

What are your thoughts or experience with either a JD 4630 or 4640?

I'm putting a plan together to put up 3x4 or 4x4 alfalfa mix.

Good, bad, or better suggestion?

Thanks.

†


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

You won't lack for power while baling! I like my 4430 my only negative vs Ford 7700 is cold starting but if it's plugged in winter starting shouldn't be a problem. Steering is sweet. Have some chatter in the hydraulic system when lifting. Nothing $ won't fix. Good luck and welcome to haytalk


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I run a couple of 4o series tractors for planting and tillage. They are normally good dependable tractors. That's why they call them the " Ironhorse" series. The 4640 are going for less than the 4440 tractors. Find a good low hour one and enjoy!!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

They are built far better than anything made these days, power out the wazoo, and a fit and finish to make Ferrari jellos. Those 40 series were like a lot of other things from that era, back in the day when people took pride in what they built and didn't let profit be the greatest factor when they were bringing them to market...ahhh the good ol days. 
One thing that you will want to ask yourself "got fuel?" Because HPs take gallons of it.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I run 4x4x8 big balers with a jd 4650 mfwd it dynoed at 176 hp. When I am cramming it to the baler it needs more hp but it gets by. My other baler tractor is a jd8560 4x4 rated 235 pto hp. My book shows hp should be 180 for baler. I hear dealers telling customers that a 4440 or 4450 will do ? Sure they can pull baler but it will overwork a smaller tractor vs a bigger hp tractor, balers alone weigh right at 20000 lbs , lots of wear on drawbar too. The 40 series jd was a reliable tractor, tough as nails. My smallest tractor is a 4440 it come out of indiana early 1980, it has over 13000 plus hours on it. Good luck on your venture , Jeff


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeff, Was wondering what the difference power requirement would be between a 4x4 and a 3x4? Don't have a big square yet. Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Reread the original post I was thinking round baler that you would have power to spare...on the big squares not sure of the hp requirments. Best find out before you buy the tractor.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd take a 4630 over a 4640. The 4630 has a lot narower hodd than a 4640. They are both a good tractor but the 4640 seems more clumsy. If I were to improve on the 4630 I'd go to the 4650 or newer to get the 15 speed powershift.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

We've been looking at getting something similar to that size. I know the 4630 only has the 1000pto and not sure on the 40. Both are great tractors. The 40 should have a heavier rear end be better starting in the cold...from what I understand.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 4630, its been a good tractor, never pulled a big square with it though. I use it to plow and disk. It is a hard startin old dude in the cold weather, uses lots of ether! The worse part of it is the 42" tires, hard to find and expensive. I think they came stock with 38's but I do like having the larger tires on it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Goatman, The 4440 has both 540 and 1000 rpm pto while the 4640 only had 1000 as far as I know. Mike


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea,
The 4640 only had the 1000pto. I think the 4640 would be much better than the 4630, cause of the rear end and a better and bigger engine. I know the hood is a little wider, but it doesn't make that big of a difference. 4650 and up would also have a wider hood as well.

Rodney


----------



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

Both good tractors. Good 4630s can be bought for around 10,000 at auction in my area. That's a lot of tractor for that price. They will start in any weather as long as you don't forget to plug them in. This can be a problem when leaving them out in the field overnight on a cold fall evening.


----------

